# Teen crisis



## Tornupdreamer (Aug 22, 2010)

I am 16 and currently having big problems from bloating ive had ibs since the age of 8 but only these last 2 years i have been bloating really badly after eating which is having a big effect on my self esteem. Since ive always been slim and now i feel so unattractive and ive become obsessive about my weight and the way i look is there anything i can take to stop this?


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

Have you tried to have a bowel movement?..If you can't have a BM, then try changing your diet or using a laxative if you need to.


----------

